# Saigon-Vietnam skyline , panorama



## LamDai (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, first... Numbering them would be great 
#2, id clone out the light pole..very distracting. Perhaps crop off some street ( or retake) way too much street.


----------

